# TBC bushings



## Band Saw Box (Jan 29, 2014)

My dead and live centers arrived yesterday so I can now try a pen TBC. 
I want to start using bushing. Can I use the bushing that I use for the kit I'm using or should I get some TBC bushing and if so were can them. I'm going yo try a pen with out bushing once I can find my caliper. Thank for the help.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 29, 2014)

You can use the bushings that come with kits.  They won't always match the 60 degree cone on your live/dead centers, but it will work.  That said, I have much more confidence TBC with the bushings made for that purpose, not to mention that they are FAR better quality bushings.

Jim Smith


----------



## truckerdave (Jan 29, 2014)

I have never turned a pen between bushings. By any chance, does anyone know of a video link of aforementioned process???


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 29, 2014)

Try this ==>  Turning between centers with a Woodchuck Pen Pro and skew .wmv - YouTube

Google is your friend.


----------



## sschering (Jan 29, 2014)

All I can say is mount up the bushings with a tube and see how it spins..

If it runs true go for it.. If not then look at having 60° seats cut in them (know someone with a metal lathe?) or ordering the TBC bushings.

I have only had one set of bushings that didn't run true.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 29, 2014)

Just keep in mind that having the ends trimmed right is essential.  If not you will get runout even with perfect tooling. In my experience.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 29, 2014)

It is all about surface area.  Surface area on the contacting points, in this case it's the bushing and the live/dead center.  Factory bushings are not the same angle and will not provide the vast surface area that TBC bushings do but they will provide some.  However, you can still use factory bushings but know this, there is a limit and once that limit is reached you will have slippage, could be the bushing to live/dead center (more than likely) or bushing to tube and in that case the harder material will win out and the softer material will be eaten away and damaged.  Often times you will see chisel cuts stopping the blank from turning and the bushings or the live/dead centers just spinning away and doing nothing, quite the frustration to.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 29, 2014)

and possibly grooves in your centers at the only place the bushing touches.  

I'll use stock bushings for infrequent kits but move to the tbc ones for any kit I make regularly.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 29, 2014)

Does anyone have a link to some place I can get TBC bushings.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 29, 2014)

Penturnersproducts.com still has cigar bushings in stock. I'd recommend getting them to try.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 29, 2014)

Band Saw Box said:


> Does anyone have a link to some place I can get TBC bushings.



Penturners Products!


----------



## Rob73 (Jan 29, 2014)

+1 for penturnersproducts --  I have a few of the bushing sets and they are very nice.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 29, 2014)

John's bushings are great but unfortunately he isn't making them anymore. 
Don't let that stop you from trying TBC though with the regular bushings. If you have a collet chuck you can even attempt to drill a 60 degree chamfer in the ends of the bushings to better mate with your centers.
Would love to know if anyone else decides to start making bushings in the future.


----------



## toddlajoie (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll second the lament that John isn't making bushings anymore. I have several of his sets and several from another source, and I like his MUCH better...

Another thing to consider, I only use TBC bushings for pen kits that I do often (baron/Naigator, Jr Gent series, Cigar, & Wall St II) and I only use them to get close to size. Once I'm round and down to near the bushings, they come out and the blank gets mounted right between centers and I use digital calipers as I turn down to size. It is a bit slower, as you have to stop the lathe to measure, and you have to be VERY careful not to crank down your tailstock any more than necessary, but it allows for a fit to the pen parts that I could never seem to achieve by just turning to the bushings, and I have never had a problem with the SLIGHT flaring of the tubes that happens from having them right on the centers, but again, your mileage will vary with the amount of pressure you put on the tailstock...

The great thing about getting the hang of this is that I can turn ANY kit between centers, I don't need the bushings, they just speed up getting close to size I've never had a problem knocking a square blank round with it between centers with no bushings, and as long as I measure the parts, I know what my final turned measurement needs to be.


----------



## glen r (Jan 29, 2014)

Lenny, I just ordered 2 sets from John so he is still making bushings.  I believe that he is giving a priority to his job and making bushings is something he does in his off hours.  His site states that if its not listed he doesn't have it now but will likely in the future.  From what I read, if you really want a set of bushings that are out of stock he will make them for you if you prepay for the bushings and shipping.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 29, 2014)

It's worth emailing john to at least ask if you need something.  

His free time is less but I wouldn't be surprised if he gets more active in it again sometime in the future. 

If you can use one if the few kits listed though, don't hesitate.


----------



## LeeR (Jan 29, 2014)

I've got a friend with a Haas machining center.   I ought to see if he is interested.  We have done some collaborative projects together in the past.

I just ordered a dead center for my lathe, and was considering drilling out my conventional bushings to use TBC, but if there is a market, it is worth pursuing making TBC bushings to sell.

Once I know, I'll need to understand priorities for which bushings to offer first.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 29, 2014)

Lenny said:


> John's bushings are great but unfortunately he isn't making them anymore.
> Don't let that stop you from trying TBC though with the regular bushings. If you have a collet chuck you can even attempt to drill a 60 degree chamfer in the ends of the bushings to better mate with your centers.
> Would love to know if anyone else decides to start making bushings in the future.



Where is this info obtained from?  Like where does it say he is no longer making TBC bushings?


----------



## Lenny (Jan 29, 2014)

John told me he just didn't have time anymore. That doesn't necessarily mean he won't again at some point. I certainly hope that's the case.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Jan 29, 2014)

Depending on the sizes of bushings you are looking for Constant at Lazerlinez has some. He has Jr's, Sierra, 8mm bullet and 3/8" bullet, Navigator, Baron, Tycoon and of course the sizes for the pens he produces.

Mike


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 29, 2014)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Depending on the sizes of bushings you are looking for Constant at Lazerlinez has some. He has Jr's, Sierra, 8mm bullet and 3/8" bullet, Navigator, Baron, Tycoon and of course the sizes for the pens he produces.  Mike



I have some of these and like them as well.  They don't have quite as much surface contact area as they are drilled for a mandrel as well, but they work well enough for me and the price is good.  

These are the only two sources that I know of.  Besides having someone make them for you.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 29, 2014)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Depending on the sizes of bushings you are looking for Constant at Lazerlinez has some. He has Jr's, Sierra, 8mm bullet and 3/8" bullet, Navigator, Baron, Tycoon and of course the sizes for the pens he produces.
> 
> Mike




On Lazerlinez site, you will need to click on USA made pen kits. The bushings are all in with the stainless steel kits. Just scroll down to see them.


----------



## LeeR (Jan 31, 2014)

LeeR said:


> I've got a friend with a Haas machining center.   I ought to see if he is interested.  We have done some collaborative projects together in the past.
> 
> I just ordered a dead center for my lathe, and was considering drilling out my conventional bushings to use TBC, but if there is a market, it is worth pursuing making TBC bushings to sell.
> 
> Once I know, I'll need to understand priorities for which bushings to offer first.



I thought I might at least get a response regarding some particular TBC bushing that is not available anywhere.  The two suppliers mentioned apparently have limited availability and selection.  Should I assume that there is little need for someone else offering TBC bushings?  My tendency would be to make "TBC-only" bushings so that the mandrel hole is eliminated, and thereby maximize contact area with the drive and live centers.

I'll pursue offering bushings if it makes sense.

Thanks for any feedback you could provide.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 31, 2014)

LeeR said:


> I thought I might at least get a response regarding some particular TBC bushing that is not available anywhere.  The two suppliers mentioned apparently have limited availability and selection.  Should I assume that there is little need for someone else offering TBC bushings?  My tendency would be to make "TBC-only" bushings so that the mandrel hole is eliminated, and thereby maximize contact area with the drive and live centers.  I'll pursue offering bushings if it makes sense.  Thanks for any feedback you could provide.



Maybe you should post in the market research forum.  

I have most of the sets that I need, but would be interested in others in the future. 

Price is certainly a factor as well. 

If it's something you'd like to explore, I'd consider a trial run of a couple popular sizes like jr gent 2 or Sierra.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 31, 2014)

I was fortunate to get just about every TBC set John had up to late last year. He is trying to work for a living which translates to $ to pay the bills. He's still in the mix, but on hiatus.


----------



## LeeR (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback.  I also got a PM suggesting a post in the Market Research Forum, and I'll pursue this.  Since I just retired, I do not have that 9-to-5 diversion to get in the way of doing the really important, and fun stuff!

However, my friend with the CNC equipment does still work, so I'll have to see what his schedule looks like.  We have done some custom tooling together a few years ago, and this project would be a lot simpler, and probably much easier for him to fit in.


----------



## kingkeyman (Jan 31, 2014)

Lazerlinez has them for about eight different kits


----------



## LeeR (Jan 31, 2014)

I have posted my TBC bushings query in the Market Research forum.

I'll make a list of what bushings are currently available.  I am not looking to compete with other vendors -- yet.  I would rather fill the holes in the market offerings as a first priority.


----------



## endacoz (Dec 15, 2014)

LEER  you still offer these TBC bushings?


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Dec 15, 2014)

Band Saw Box said:


> My dead and live centers arrived yesterday so I can now try a pen TBC.
> I want to start using bushing. Can I use the bushing that I use for the kit I'm using or should I get some TBC bushing and if so were can them. I'm going yo try a pen with out bushing once I can find my caliper. Thank for the help.



I just drill them with a 60 degree center. tada!


----------

